# Moral highground



## MonsieurAquilone

Hola

Como decir "moral highground" en espanol?

Gracias.


----------



## aurilla

The *moral high ground*, in ethical or political parlance, refers to the status of being respected for being in the right and adhering to and upholding a universally recognized standard of justice or goodness. 

http://changingminds.org/techniques/resisting/high_ground.htm


----------



## KateNicole

I understand the expression, but could you give us the full sentence?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Such people who share this opinion are often Greenies who seem to take the moral highground to justify it.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Lo siento, intento a traducir esta palabra en espanol.


----------



## aurilla

MonsieurAquilone said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Como decir "moral highground" en espanol?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Existe un hilo en WR sección de francés que contesta esta misma pregunta.


----------



## lforestier

moral high ground


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

asi que no hay una respuesta?


----------



## lforestier

he oido de *montarse en su caballito* pero no conlleva el mismo significado.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

que significa eso porque debo traducir al mejor que puedo.


----------



## Arauco

Podrías transcribir el párrafo en el que se encuentra la expresión para, tal vez, ayudarte?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

MonsieurAquilone said:
			
		

> Such people who share this opinion are often Greenies who seem to take the moral highground to justify it.


 
Aqui esta.


----------



## Brian P

Yo diria _Estar mojigado_


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Brian P said:
			
		

> Yo diria _Estar mojigado_


 
Gracias.


----------



## Arauco

Acá va una versión libre ... Pongo algunas alternativas y además no se si "it" es masculino o femenino, por ello las opciones.

Esas (Las) personas que comparten esta opinión son frecuentemente Greenies (?), quienes/que parecen apelar a atributos morales superiores para justificarlo/la.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Gracias, "greenies" = "los verdes" (es un poco [vulgaire en espanol...?]).


----------



## lforestier

¿Que son Greenies, los ecologistas?


----------



## Arauco

No, no es vulgar, lo he escuchado, aunque en general, en Argentina se les dice los ecologistas.
Creo entonces que el sentido de la traducción puede ser correcto, ya que significa que creen poseer valores más elevados que los demás, con lo que justifican sus acciones ¿es esta la idea que estás trabajando?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Si, pero, ahora, no se la traduccion total...


----------



## Arauco

"Moral high ground" lo pensé como "atributos morales superiores"

Esto es lo que necesitabas?


----------



## lforestier

Such people who share this opinion are often Greenies who seem to take the moral highground to justify it.

Esas personas que comparten esta opinión son frecuentemente ecologistas, quienes parecen apelar a atributos morales superiores para justificarlo.


----------



## Arauco

Me parece una traducción buena.


----------



## KateNicole

¿Moral highground es siempre malo?  
¿Se podría decir, "I took the moral highground and didn't respond to his insults."?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Muchas muchas gracias.


----------



## Arauco

Kate Nicole: No, no es algo malo. eE problema es ¿quién determina cuáles son los "atributos morales superiores"? Para determinados grupos pueden ser unos y para otros grupos, otros. ¿Me explico?


----------



## lforestier

KateNicole said:
			
		

> ¿Moral highground es siempre malo?
> ¿Se podría decir, "I took the moral highground and didn't respond to his insults."?


Claro, se puede decir y no es malo. Lo que es malo usarlo para justificar un trato inferior a los demas.


----------



## Arauco

Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## KateNicole

Es que el artículo que puso aurilla me da a entender que es casi un arma psicológico.


----------



## Arauco

No conozco ese artículo. Podrías citarlo?


----------



## lforestier

Lo usan así. Por ejemplo los del PETA usan su argumento para menospreciar a cualquiera que use botas de cuero o abrigos de mink. A mí me encantan los animales pero no ando escupiendole la ropa a los que usan pieles.


----------



## KateNicole

Arauco said:
			
		

> No conozco ese artículo. Podrías citarlo?


O me estoy volviendo loca o aurilla ya quitó el enlace.  Te JURO que hace 15 minutos estaba leyendo un artículo sobre "moral highground" que alguien puso aquí en este hilo.


----------



## Arauco

Cuidado!, hoy es el primer día que participo, así que puedo haber perdido algunas cosas.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

En ingles, "to take the moral highground" es una expresion negativa.


----------



## Txiri

I don´t understand it as a negative expression.  I understand it as, instead of fighting fire with fire, or matching insult to insult or dirty play to dirty play ... a person chooses to behave with dignity, by not fighting back in the same manner of fighting with which s-he was "aggressed"


----------



## Lamufi

hola!
Acabo de caer en este foro, buscando precisamente ideas para traducir "moral highground". Después de leer todas las respuestas, he llegado a la conclusión que "superioridad moral" sería mi traducción para esta frase y para la mía. Gracias por vuestra ayuda y espero que mi aportación le sirva a los próximos que consulten respecto a este término.


----------



## Lamufi

Yo, más que atributos, diría categoría moral superior...


----------

